# Best Wax or Sealant for Nissan GT-R



## gss_steven (Dec 18, 2012)

So I've recently bought a gun metal grey Nissan GT-R, when I bought it the paint work was in pretty good shape, but I still thought it would benefit from a little correction. 

I performed a 4 stage cut/polish using Mezerma polishes and the paint work looked phenomenal. As it was the winter, I coated it in FK1000P and unfortunately it lost a little bit of shine, I expected it would but at least I knew it would be hardwearing.

I'm now looking ahead to the summer months, and debating what to buy to really bring out the flake and luster in the paint. I'd love something thats hard wearing, but I'm more bothered about the way it looks! Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Some of my 'car friends' have recommended AutoGlym HD wax, and others have said try Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro. I have no experience with either and was just wondering what other people thought.

I've attached a pic of the car coated in FK1000p, not the best quality as its just from an iPhone, but it should give an idea of what it looked like.

Cheers
Steven


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantastic car mate 
I would recommend dodos supernatural if the paint is in very good condition. 
Gonz


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've used both. Hd is average imo, blue velvet goes on fairly easy etc

Personally I'd probably opt for swissvax shield or something

I'd love a gtr


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AF Illusion for some lovely gloss and wet look for the summer, durability is not it's strength but hey, it's the summer, loads of dry weather to apply more coats!!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Lovely car mate


----------



## gss_steven (Dec 18, 2012)

Cheers for all the replies and nice comments! I like the look of pics I've seen of AF Illusion so I might give that a try!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Take a look at BMD waxes who also have some great offers on at the moment. Lovely easy waxes to use and they would suit your car well. Sirius or Morpheus for extra durability.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Illusion is very good and a fave of mine but I certainly wouldn't run it in the winter as it seems to attract dust etc


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

2 coats of Supernatural wax will amplify all curves on the bonnet


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

For ultimate looks and good durability 

Polish angel could be my choice without a doubt. 

If polishing is needed to nip out a few marks I think I would go this route 

Pa invincible primer - polish and prepare paint 
Pa cosmic - x2 layers 


Top up with 
Rapid waxx 
For maintaining


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Soft99 King of Gloss or Naviwax Ultimate will look very nice on the GTR

Great VFM too :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

10 posts 10 different answers. Impressive!

Do you have a budget? Personally i'd look for something a little boutique to treat the car. If it's for summer, something like BOS would look fantastic, it won't last long sadly.

On that colour i'd try to procure a bottle of werkstat prime, discontinued now sadly but no doubt someone has some! The finish on colours like that is unrivalled. Then finish off with a lovely wax.

Vintage?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/zymol-wax/zymol-vintage-glaze/prod_999.html


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

I would recommend a sealant for the flake pop.

A couple of coats of any of these would look great on that colour

Sonax NPT
AutoFinesse Powerseal followed with Tough Coat
Wolfs Bodyguard
Orchard Auto Care Power seal

Stunning car BTW :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

If you live anywhere near the Staffordshire/Cheshire border I would be more than happy to help you try out the Werkstat Kit, Blackfire Kit or Pinnacle Kit including AF Illusion or Spirit; Angelwax Desirable; ADS Obsidian; Migliore waxes; Obsession waxes etc whenever you want to, just to have the pleasure of waxing that lovely motor would be my treat
Dave


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

If you've got the paint pretty much perfect I'd also recommend a sealant. Will give a great wet/glassy look which looks great on grey cars. 

Think it would suit he modern looks of a GTR down to the ground.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Blackfire kit will serve you well in the long run, or cheaper alternatives Dodojuice Purple Haze Pro on it's own is a one step approach or another can be Artdeshine Obsidian wax, Obsidian will give you a very hydrophobic water repellent properties plus less static charge to the surface when used in conjunction with Nano Gloss to boost the gloss and dimension further and is robust through the British season weather right now worth a serious think, it will surprise you in the long run and will out run the pace of the Black fire kit, seriously think about this one.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Gtechniq c1 followed by Exo


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> Gtechniq c1 followed by Exo


Yep, that's what John put on one of mine.


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Gyeon Q2 MOHS


----------



## gss_steven (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow now thats a lot of suggestions! Looks like I'll have to start at the top of the list and work my way down to see what works best! Thanks for all the input, really really appreciate it!

Unfortunately I'm Newcastle based! But thanks for the offer camerashy!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Best buy a wheel clamp then so it doesn't get nicked :lol:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Best get a wheel clamp then so it doesn't get nicked


----------

